
The Six Levels of Reusability - michaelthiessen
https://michaelnthiessen.com/6-levels-of-reusability/
======
kasperni
I find it annoying with these articles with generic titles. And then when you
dig into them it is about specific products. A better title would be "The Six
Levels of Reusability in Vue".

~~~
jolmg
For the HN title, I suppose. The site seems entirely dedicated to Vue, so I'm
not sure it'd make a lot of sense to append "in Vue" to all articles. I wonder
if it would help them SEO-wise if they did, though.

